# I can't wait for finals to be over...



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

Studying is costing me too much money! :mum


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

school is causing me so much stress. the 23rd cant come soon enough.


----------



## aw3se4dr5 (Jan 4, 2009)

I feel your pain ;/ I'm kind of nervous. I know and understand the material but what if the professor surprises us.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Me neither!!! Gawd. I'm going to get the lowest grades yet this semester.


----------



## Miami (Jul 21, 2009)

I can wait. the end of the semester always stresses me out


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

my chem professor has been giving me attitude lately. i am running an A in his class, have consistently received the highest exam grade on every exam even when half of the class fails it i still get a. and he treats me nice sometimes, and rudely others. today i asked him how to calculate my average and to see what i need to score on the final exam to keep my A, and i forgot how to do basic percentages for a second, and he said i dont deserve to pass this course let alone get an A. he's like you dont deserve to pass a difficult subject like college chemistry let alone ace it. i t hen said, i have worked very hard in this class and i deserve every ounce of this A and dont you forget it.

what worries me is, i think hes gonna give me a very hard test for the final and the quiz just so i dont get an A. also i registered for him for gen chem 2 because i am doing well in his class, and he was nice to me in the beginning of the class this semsesters.


----------



## shelovescliche (Dec 17, 2006)

I really just want to skip finals altogether. One of my finals I'm not really worried about-- as long as I study, I'll be fine. For the other two, though, it's ochem and a&p for domestic animals. The a&p prof is going to put ridiculous questions on the final that aren't in any of our books or notes, and the ochem professor just gave us a study guide for the first four chapters (we've done up to 13) that's 10 pages long, single spaced, not indented or anything. Just one unending paragraph of questions. I can already tell I'm going to have no life until after finals.


----------



## DitzyDreamer (Jun 10, 2008)

rctriplefresh5 said:


> school is causing me so much stress. the 23rd cant come soon enough.


The 23rd? God that is a crazy long time. My school is finished after the 10th.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

it'll all be over soon


----------



## retropat (Aug 25, 2009)

I can't wait either. My last final is the 18th. The final ends at 3p.m. I will be in my car by 3:01p.m. and getting the hell out of here for a few weeks.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

these next 2 weeks are going to be horrendous. All of my teachers had their last homework assignments and projects due this week, along with a test. Then next week is finals.

Not too pumped about doing nothing for the next month and a half, but its better than having more work than you have the time to do it in.


----------



## MeMe89 (Jun 25, 2009)

I agree. This semester has been the worst for me. I cried a lot this year mainly because of school.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Yeah, I just want this semester to end. I'm tired of these classes and I need break.


----------



## rockst4r (May 4, 2009)

just think...all this suffering will pay off  shortly! very shortly.. . .hang in there the semester is almost over.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

VipFuj said:


> these next 2 weeks are going to be horrendous. All of my teachers had their last homework assignments and projects due this week, along with a test. Then next week is finals.
> 
> Not too pumped about doing nothing for the next month and a half, but its better than having more work than you have the time to do it in.


lol yeah i have a math project due, and i hate doing projects. i also have a math, and chem final exam. i have a bunch of quizzes left in chem, chem lab, bio, bio lab, and math lol, and i have a biology practical coming up also.

oh and i have a 7-110 minute powerpoint project PRESENTATION due for biology. and 10 percent of the grade is based on peer reviews. i never get a long to well with peers, so im guessing theyll fail my project even if its great and stellar. im not looking forward to presenting.


----------



## Elles Bells (Mar 23, 2009)

A friend just told me: "in the voice of Dory, just keep writing, just keep writing" because she knows I'm going crazy with papers right now.

::sighs:: Only a few more days till freedom!!

Good luck everyone, on your presentations, papers, and tests!


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I always go temporarily insane during finals from lack of sleep and abuse of uppers.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Mondaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

i cant handle this. i maintained 2 a's and a b this semester, and its over in a week or two, and i am just so stressed im gonna bomb these end of the semester assignments, and go down to a c in the last semester. i have so much stuff to do, and its all projects and tests. i suck with projects im m ore of a test taker.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

2 more days and Xmas holidays begin.


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

finished the semester and working temporarily. i don't like it much for the moment and ACTUALLY wishes to go back to university. it used to make me feel really exhausted with all the assignments, quizzes and lab reports! not to mention tutorials and lectures. which, it will all come back to me next semester.


----------



## Katielynn (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm finishedddd yay! now waiting for final grades to come out...I'm a nervous wreck!


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

IM SO ANXIOUS ABOUT THIS SEMESTER, AND I WANT TO DO WELL SO BADLY, THAT I AM JUST SPENDING TOO MUCH TIME PRESSURED AND STRESSED, AND PROCRASTINATING evertything. im really worried i wont pull myself together to get everything down lol. i have a 10 minute powerpoint presentation due for my biology class, i have a math project, and a math final exam coming up, i have a chemistry final exam coming up, i have a biology lab practical coming up, and i am spending my days on sa forums, just saying next hour i will start this or that. i am getting nervous i will never start it, ive been procrastinating this stuff for weeks.

sorry for the caps i forgot they were on


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

In January I only have FP1 and S2 exams to take. And of course I will kick myself so hard if I don't get 100% in both of them--because last year I got 100% in 4 out of the 6 A level maths exams I sat. And FP1 and S2 are supposed to be a walk in the park for me.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

*is done*


----------



## quietgal (Oct 18, 2007)

Have 3 presentations to do in the next week. shoot me, just shoot me now.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

one more exam to goooooooooooooooo


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm so stressed out right now, I can't wait until thu night but I still won't be out of the woods, not until i see my final grades...barely passing, failing ugh. 

Right now I'm trying to finish a late paper which i may not even get credit for and have two exams tomorrow which i haven't studied for yet.


----------

